# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Πολλά Σωματικά συμπτώματα

## smoochie

Καταρχάς γεία σε όλους σας. Όπως καταλάβατε και απο τον τίτλο τον τελευταίο καιρό τυρανιέμαι και εγώ απο "κρίσεις" που με χτυπούν σωματικά. Τα συμπτώματα είναι μεγάλες ταχυκαρδίες και αρρυθμίες ( φτάνω τη ΜΚΣ με ελάχιστη κόπωση όταν με πιάσει), ανεβάζω επίσης πολύ πίεση. Την πρώτη φορά είχα πάει με 180 παλμούς πριν απο 1,5 χρόνο και μόνο με ενδοφλέβιες επιτεύχθηκε ανάταξη. (έκτοτε έχω πάει στα επείγοντα καμιά 30αρια φορές σε ένα χρόνο με ρεκόρ 17/11 στους 160 παλμούς) γενικά με πιάνει πολλές φορές χωρίς ουσιαστικό λόγο ένα ανεξήγητο άγχος που χτυπάει στην καρδία ή το στομάχι (αυτό το κλασικό σφίξιμο, νομίζεις οτι δεν έχεις αέρα και δεν μπορεις να αναπνεύσεις αλλα το οξύμετρο δείχνει 100% οξυγονο και οι παλμοί έχουν πιάσει κόφτες..), επίσης έχω καούρες και διάρροιες οι οποίες μάλλον οφείλονται στο γεγονός οτι δεν έτρωγα καλά τελευταία ( όχι οτι δεν χρειάζομαι service γενικότερα βέβαια...). Ναι ok όλα αυτά είναι συμπτώματα αγχώδους διαταραχής αλλά αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι το εξής. Τώρα που κάθομαι στο laptop γιατί νοιώθω τέλεια ας πούμε παρ όλο που το έχω στο μυαλό μου; γιατί με πιάνει όποτε γουστάρει ειδικά μετά απο το φαγητό; και επίσης γιατί υποτροπιάζω κατευθείαν με τη σωματική κόπωση;.. Κάνω ταχυκαρδίες με το παραμικρό ειδικά όταν ανεβαίνω ανηφόρα (εννοείται όχι τρέχοντας). Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα ήταν πρίν λίγες μέρες που έκανα sex, μέσα σε 5 λεπτά ανέβασα σχεδόν 200 παλμούς και ειλικρινά ένοιωθα οτι η καρδιά σπάει στο στήθος μου, ένοιθα τους παλμούς σε όλο μου το κορμί λές και μόλις είχα κάνει ελεύθερη πτώση απο ουρανοξύστη, δεν μπορούσα να ηρεμήσω ούτε και μετά που ξάπλωσα στο κρεβάτι. Και επειδή τώρα θα μου πείτε να πάω σε καρδιολόγο κτλ σας λέω απο τώρα οτι έχω κάνει υπέρηχο καρδιάς και επινεφριδίων, έχω βάλει holter, έχω κάνει τις βασικές αιματολογικές συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του θυροειδη και επειδή δεν με ηρέμησε ούτε αυτό πήγα και μια βόλτα στο ωνάσειο για ηλεκτροφυσιολογική μελέτη η οποία δεν έδειξε ούτε ανατομική ούτε ηλεκτρικη βλάβη, απλά φλεβοκομβική ταχυκαρδία οφειλόμενη στο άγχος και το φόβο γενικότερα. Τελικά μου έχουν δώσει ένα β' αναστολέα να παίρνω γιατί το συμπαθητικό μου υπερισχύει του παρασυμπαθητικού μου και καλά. αλλά και πάλι ενώ έχω βελτιωθεί δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι είμαι καλά εφόσον και πάλι με πιάνει καθημερινα όλο αυτό το σκηνικό. Το ερώτημά μου τώρα είναι το εξής: μήπως θα έπρεπε να κοιτάξω το όλο θέμα ορμονολογικά; και αν ναι που θα πρέπει να απευθυνθώ; (σίγουρα όχι σε καρδιολόγους πλεον), επίσης εάν είναι πσυχολογικό όλο αυτό, μήπως και πάλι το πρόβλημά μου έιναι οτι μου λέιπει κάποια εγκεφαλική ορμόνη και μου προκαλέι όλο αυτό; Γενικά ψυχολογικά δεν είμαι και στην καλύτερη φάση αλλα για όλο αυτό φταίει ο φόβος της επερχόμενης κρίσης πιστεύω μιάς και στους άλλους τομείς της ζωής μου τα πηγαίνω αρκετά καλά θα έλεγα... Και αυτό το λέω γιατί είμαι φοιτητής, με την οικογένειά μου τα πηγαίνω καλά, λεφτά έχω.... τώρα να έχω συνέχεια κρίσεις πανικού επειδή δεν έχω το KTM Duke ή τον projectora που θέλω να αγοράσω το θεωρώ απλά γελοίο. Να σημειώσω ακόμη οτι δέν πίνω καφέδες και διεγερτικά γενικότερα -της σοκολάτας, έχω κόψει εδώ και μήνες το κάπνισμα (μού είπε και μια καρδιολόγος όταν έκανε υπέρηχο κοιτώντας τον πνεύμονα οτι έχω μαζέψει πολύ νικοτίνη και μου έκανε την καρδια περιβόλι) Συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο post απλά τυρρανιέμαι εδώ και πολύ καιρό και ειλικρινά θα ήθελα επιτέλους να βρώ μια σωστή λύση στο πρόβλημά μου πριν πάθω καμιά μαρμαρυγή εκέι που ανεβαίνω σκαλιά ή ακόμα χειρότερα επάνω στο sex και τρέχουμε!!!!

----------


## Αόρατος...

Καλώς ήλθες
Αυτό που ανέφερες περί γρήγορης κοπώσεως, ακόμα κι όταν ανεβαίνεις μια ανηφόρα, ή πολλά σκαλοπάτια, ή ακόμα και στο σέξ, το έχω κι εγώ, εδώ και μια 5ετία. Μετά από σχετικά λίγη σωματική κόπωση με πιάνει δύσπνοια και ταχυκαρδία. Σαν να έτρεχα 300 μέτρα δηλαδή και με χαλάει αρκετά. Απλά εγώ δεν έχω τόσους πολλούς παλμούς που ανέφερες. Οι γιατροί μου, το απέδωσαν - και το αποδίδουν - στην αγχώδη διαταραχή. 
Καλό κουράγιο και εύχομαι να μας φύγουν αυτά τα συμπτώματα γρήγορα.

----------


## rei

Xairetw kai gw , stin koposi kai gw anevazw efkola sfixeis , exw kai ektaktes anexartitou koposis mesa sti mera kai genikotera agxodi diataraxi ,exw arxisei therapeia tin opia epairna kai palia kai tin eixa kopsei nomizodas oti dn muo xreiazotan pleon(megalo sfalma).Poly kala pou ekopses to kapnisma borei na figoun polla apo afta pou exeis sti koposi logw tou kapnismatos,isws na einai mia psixosomatiki katastasi , simvoulepsou enan eidiko psixiatro , na se kathodigisei, min anisixeis polloi ta pernane afta...
Mia erwtisi mono tin ilektrofisiologiki meleti stin sinestise giatros na ti kaneis?gt apo oso xerw einai kati san epemvasi kai prepei na xoun sigekrimena deigmata oi giatroi apo ton yperixo ,holter kai ilektrokardiografimata gia na sti proteinoun, thelw na pw oti an einai flevokomvikos o rithmos fainetai kai apo ena aplo kardiografima kai dn tithetai thema gia tetia meleti , rwtaw gt tin exw akousei kai egw kai exw kanei oles tis alles exetaseis kai dn xerw an xreiazetai na ti kanw(mou xoun pei 2 giatroi oti einai atopo sti periptosi mou apla rwtaw apo periergeia pos kai to ekanes...)

----------


## smoochie

rei, Την πρώτη φορά που χρειάστηκε να πάω νοσοκομείο για να με ηρεμήσουν με ενδοφλέβιες τελικά είχα 170-181 παλμους σταθερα ξαπλωμένος με τρομερό άγχος έκτακτες κτλ. Έκτοτε πήγαινα σχεδόν μια φορά τη βδομάδα με τέτοιες κρίσεις οπου κάθε φορά μου έδιναν κάτι διαφορετικό να παίρνω. Τελικά μου είπε μια καρδιολόγος να κάνω και τη μελέτη ε και την έκανα. Στο ωνάσειο μου είπε ο γιατρός οτι δεν βλέπει υπερκοιλιακές αλλά επέμεινα εγώ να μου κάνει την εξέταση και για αυτό μου την έκαναν. Όπως και νάχει περατηρώ οτι κάποιες φορές είμαι τόσο ήρεμος που πραγματικά δεν με πιάνει τίποτα. Έχω ξέρω γω 60 παλμούς καθιστός και νοιοώθω πω είμαι καλά, άλλες φορές παλι... για γυμναστική δεν το συζητάω καν εννοείται! sex κάνω πολλές φορές αναγκαστικά και πάντα με τον φόβο την επερχόμενης μαρμαρυγής μιας και βαράω για πλάκα κατι 175αρια χωρίς να ζοριστώ πολυ.. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω πια. Πάντως γενικά εχω τρελλη κατάπτωση τελευταία, συνέχεια πιασμένος, μια ζεσταίνομαι μια κρυώνω κτλ... όλο κατι μου φταίει βασικά. Το αστείο είναι πως χθες πχ βγήκα και ελιωσα, χορέυα 4 ωρες και ολα καλα. Όταν γυρισα δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω, στομάχι χάλιαταχυκαρδία κτλ και τελικα χτυπησα ενα simeco για το στομαχι οπου και τελικα ηρεμησα. Ε το πρωι δεν ξερω πως αλλα έκανα και 2 φορές sex χωρις να με πιασει εκεινη η τρελλη ταχυκαρδια ( αυτη που μοιάζει με μαρμαρυγη) και τώρα είμαι σχετικα καλά (αν και κομματια). Ειλικρινα δεν μπορς να βρω τι σκατα φταίει να το διορθώσω να τελειώνει αυτή η κωλοιστορία..

----------


## mindopener

μπας και να έχεις θυροειδή; υποθέτω ότι έχεις τσεκάρει

----------


## smoochie

Τον έχω κοιτάξει μια φορά και ήταν εντάξει. Στον υπέρηχο είχε δείξει ένα μικρό όζο (2χιλιοστα αν θυμαμαι καλα) αλλά οι αιματολογικές ήταν καλές. Τι να πω δεν ξέρω. Σιγουρα όταν με πιάνει πάντως το νοιώθω να με καταβάλει ενας ανεξήγη΄τος τρελός φόβος.. Το αστείο είναι οτι δεν συνοδεύεται πάντα απο μεγάλη ταχυκαρδία. Όταν με πιάνει όμως και η μεγάλη ταχυκαρδία μαζί με τις έκτακτες εκει ειλικρινά τρελαίνομαί, είναι βέβαιο πως αν δε βρώ λύση θα πάω στην καλύτερη απο εγκεφαλικό..

----------


## mindopener

τα είχα πάθει και εγώ παλαιότερα. τώρα βέβαια διαγνώστηκα με υποθυροειδιεισμό αλλά χωρίς όζους.

κάπου διάβασα ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ο θυροειδής που προσπαθεί να λειτουργήσει και κάνει τρελά σκαμπανεβάσματα. 

αλλά πέρα από αυτό δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι.

περίεργο πράγμα η υγεία.

από ποτό; ναρκωτικά;

----------


## smoochie

Ναι, κρυφός θυροειδής αλλα το θέμα είναι οτι πολλές φορές με πιαάνει καθαρά απο άγχος οπότε ίσως τελικά να μην είναι θυροειδής (όχι ακόμα τουλαχιστον). Ναρκωτικά δεν κάνω (4-5 φορές στη ζωή μου μόνο έκανα χόρτο), ποτά δεν πίνω , καφέδες και γενικά διεγερτικά επίσης δεν παίρνω.. Πιστεύω οτι αν έπινα τώρα ένα φραπέ δεν θα την έβγαζα τη μέρα...

----------


## smoochie

Σημειώνω οτι τώρα είμαι με τενορμιν των 50mg κάθε μέρα (β αναστολέας είναι αυτός) αλλιώς έχω ταχυκαρδίες συνέχεια ( και στη χαλάρωση) συνοδευόμενα απο αίσθημα παλμών βέβαια. Και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα έχω και μια φίλη η οποία κάνει παρόμοιες ταχυκαρδίες με μένα! ανεβαίναμε κάτι σκαλια και είχε ανεβάσει 160 περίπου χωρίς να τρέχουμε! Αυτή όμως είναι καλά γενικά απλά φαντάζομαι πως έτσι δουλεύει το ΚΝΣ της.

----------


## Παστελι

> Καλώς ήλθες
> Αυτό που ανέφερες περί γρήγορης κοπώσεως, ακόμα κι όταν ανεβαίνεις μια ανηφόρα, ή πολλά σκαλοπάτια, *ή ακόμα και στο σέξ*, το έχω κι εγώ, εδώ και μια 5ετία. Μετά από σχετικά λίγη σωματική κόπωση με πιάνει δύσπνοια και ταχυκαρδία. Σαν να έτρεχα 300 μέτρα δηλαδή και με χαλάει αρκετά. Απλά εγώ δεν έχω τόσους πολλούς παλμούς που ανέφερες. Οι γιατροί μου, το απέδωσαν - και το αποδίδουν - στην αγχώδη διαταραχή. 
> Καλό κουράγιο και εύχομαι να μας φύγουν αυτά τα συμπτώματα γρήγορα.


λολ βασιλακι.

----------


## smoochie

Βασικά όντως lol. Εγώ σου λέω οτι βαράω 180 παλμούς μέσα σε 5 λεπτα sex!!

----------


## claire

όπως διάβασα το θεματάκι, δεν μου φάνηκε ότι έχεις πολλά σωματικά συμπτώματα, απλά κάποια που σχετίζονται με την καρδιά.
όταν κάνεις κάποια σωματική προσπάθεια μήπως απλά ανεβάζεις φυσιολογικά παλμούς, αλλά μετα φοβάσαι και γι' αυτό ανεβαίνουν κι άλλο?

----------


## smoochie

claire, έχω και άλλα συμπτώματα τα οποία περιλαμβάνουν κόμπο - μούδιασμα στο στομαχι ή την περιοχή του στήθους, γενικότερη αδυναμία, ζαλάδες κτλ.. δεν έχω δηλαδη ενεργεια και είμαι συνέχεια πιασμένος λες και έκανα γυμναστικη και τελευταία έχω και πρόβλημα στο sex.. Όλα αυτα βέβαια δεν τα έχω μόνιμα αλλα με πιάνουν κάθε μέρα. Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν το tenormin μου δημιουργεί προβλήματα με το sex αλλα όπως και να χει αν δεν το πάρω είμαι χειρότερα.. Χρειάζομαι σίγουρα βοήθεια απλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το που θα πρέπει να απευθυνθω. Φοβάμαι μήπως η αγχώδης διαταραχή μου οφείλεται στο γεγονός οτι όντως λείπει κάτι απο τον οργανισμό μου...

----------


## smoochie

Έχω ξενερώσει τελείως τώρα γιατί εκτός των άλλων δε μπορώ να κάνω και sex. Μήπως το tenormin με καταστρέφει σιγά σιγά; η απλά η σκατοκατάθλιψη με έχει αποτελειώσει...

----------


## panospeggy

Καλησπέρα

Ενα πράγμα σκέψου μόνο.
Αν δεν είχες διαβάσει στο Internet όλα αυτά που λένε οι γιατροι για την καρδιά και τρομοκρατούν τον κόσμο χωρίς λόγο θα τα πάθαινες όλα αυτά;

----------


## PETRAN

Γεια σου smoochie. Εγώ παλιότερα (2002-3) είχα για μια περίοδο κρίσεις πανικού με αγοραφοβία και υποχονδρία (βασικά ήμουν υποχονδριακός από μικρό παιδί αλλά αυτό κορυφώθηκε σε κάποια φάση μετά την εφηβεία μου και μου έκανε τους πανικούς). Μετά αυτό έγινε γενικευμένο άγχος όπου μια περίοδο είχε κορυφωθεί τρελά και ένιωθα ότι ζούσα σε μόνιμο τρόμο, ανησυχούσα συνέχεια για τα πάντα και για την υγεία μου, ότι μπορούσαν τα πάντα να πάνε στραβά, ότι μπορούσα να πεθάνω από στιγμή σε στιγμή, ότι, ότι, κάνοντας έκτακτες συστολές και ότι θες (τελικά κατέληξα στα επείγοντα :P). Το θέμα ήταν κυρίως ψυχολογικό. Δηλαδή ναι μεν μπορεί να είμαι "συμπαθητικοτονικός" αλλά και εγώ από την άλλη ερμήνευα αυτά τα συμπτώματα υπερβολικά και με φόβο, πράγμα που με έκανε άθελά μου να αυξάνω τα συμπτώματα κάτι που με την σειρά του με έκανε να τα φοβάμαι πιο πολύ κλπ. Ήταν φαύλος κύκλος δηλαδή. 


Ευτυχώς αυτό το πράγμα και η εμμονή με την καρδιά και με το σώμα τελείωσε και τα τελευταία χρόνια είμαι εντελώς καθαρός από τέτοιους υποχονδριακούς φόβους και έντονα σωματικά συμπτώματα. Δηλαδή αυτό το πράγμα ξεπερνιέται μην φοβάσαι. Το μόνο που έχω είναι μια μόνιμη ορθοστατική ταχυκαρδία/υπόταση και μια γενικότερη "δυσαυτονομία" (το συμπαθητικό μου είναι πιο έντονο από το παρα-συμπαθητικό) και αυτές οι καταστάσεις μαζί με άλλες-όπως το σύνδρομο χρόνιας κόπωσης κλπ.- συγκαταλέγονται σε μοντέρνα ιατρικά αινίγματα που με κάποιο τρόπο σχετίζονται με καταστάσεις άγχους αλλά ακόμα είναι ανεξήγητες. Με ένα tenormin 25mg. που και που είμαι κομπλέ. Μην φοβάσαι το tenormin δεν επηρεάζει το σεξ, και εγώ σε μια φάση έπαιρνα πιο πολύ και ήμουν οκ :P. Μάλιστα επειδή γενικά και εγώ ανεβάζω εύκολα σφυγμούς με βοηθάει και στην γυμναστική (οπότε και στο sex). 


Κλειδί είναι να μην τα φοβάσαι και να μην δίνεις σημασία σε κάθε σωματική αλλαγή. Όσο πιο πολύ προσέχεις το παραμικρό που αισθάνεσαι τόσο και πιο πολύ θα χειροτερεύεις την κατάσταση. Το ξέρω είναι δύσκολο όταν σου έχει γίνει συνήθεια και εμμονή αλλά πρέπει να το ξε-μάθεις δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Η θεραπεία είναι να συνηθίσεις στο να νιώθεις άσχημα και να ξεπεράσεις (όσο γίνεται) τον φόβο του ξαφνικού θανάτου. Μια επιτυχημένη θεραπεία (γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική) για τον πανικό και την υποχονδρία είναι να εκτίθεται το άτομο στους πανικούς του και στην ταχυκαρδία ώστε να πάψει να τα φοβάται. Αν και δεν έχω κάνει αυτή την θεραπεία σε κάποιον θεραπευτή, την εφάρμοσα όσο μπορούσα με το ζόρι στον εαυτό μου και κυνηγούσα καταστάσεις που φοβόμουνα (αντί να τις αποφεύγω). Αυτό με βοήθησε πολύ. Δεν είναι κακό στο να ψαχτείς γιατί φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ και να προσπαθήσεις να το αλλάξεις. Υπάρχουν πολύ καλά βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας Γ-Σ θεραπείας (π.χ. "σκέφτομαι άρα αισθάνομαι") όπως και κάποιοι καλοί ψυχοθεραπευτές. Μετά υπάρχουν και φάρμακα όπως τα SNRI (effexor, cymbalta) η τα SSRI (cipralex, dumyrox) που βοηθάνε σε τέτοιες ψυχοσωματικές καταστάσεις πήγαινε σε ένα γιατρό να το συζητήσεις. Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και θα δεις ότι θα το ξεπεράσεις-αρκεί να το προσπαθήσεις και εσύ. Απλά περνάς δύσκολη φάση.

----------


## mindopener

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Ενα πράγμα σκέψου μόνο.
> Αν δεν είχες διαβάσει στο Internet όλα αυτά που λένε οι γιατροι για την καρδιά και τρομοκρατούν τον κόσμο χωρίς λόγο θα τα πάθαινες όλα αυτά;


είναι ένα θέμα αυτό!
με το ίντερνετ προωθείται κατά πολύ η κατά φαντασία ασθένεια...

----------


## smoochie

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι όταν με πρωτοέπιασαν αυτά δεν είχα διαβάσει και τίποτα στο διαδίκτυο.. Αλλά γενικά είχα απο μικρός φοβία με την υγεία...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Βασικά όντως lol. Εγώ σου λέω οτι βαράω 180 παλμούς μέσα σε 5 λεπτα sex!!


Λολλ!!! Αφου μπορεις κ κανεις μια χαρα εισαι...:) εγω θα φοβομουν μην απ τις ταχυκαρδιες κ τα συμτωματα του αγχους εκεινη τη στιγμη μεινω στον τοπο..:P

----------


## smoochie

Εντάξει έχω πρόβλημα σοβαρό τελικά. Μολις ζορίσω λίγο τον εαυτό μου πρέσσαρω απευθείας με ταχυκαρδία και δε νοιώθω καλά. Επίσης δεν μου σηκώνεται απλά εδώ και 2 μέρες. Τι στο καλό να κάνω ? ..

----------


## mindopener

ρε φίλε κοιτάξου σε έναν γιατρό! ωραία τα φόρουμ αλλά πήγαινε πάλι αν δεν έχεις πάει...

καμιά φορά η διάγνωση είναι δύσκολο πράγμα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εντάξει έχω πρόβλημα σοβαρό τελικά. Μολις ζορίσω λίγο τον εαυτό μου πρέσσαρω απευθείας με ταχυκαρδία και δε νοιώθω καλά. Επίσης δεν μου σηκώνεται απλά εδώ και 2 μέρες. Τι στο καλό να κάνω ? ..


Λολλ ρε συ 2 μερες δεν ειναι κ τοσο πολυ ωστε να σε βαλει σε ανησυχια!!! Που να ητανε 2 μηνες χεχε!!!! (πλακιζω!!) Παντως αφου σε ταλαιπωρει ψαξ το μην το αφηνεις ετσι, δες κ το ενδεχομενο του αγχους..

----------


## smoochie

χαχα! ναι δεν είναι πολύ, μιλάς όμως με κάποιον που το έκανε 3+ φορές τ μέρα χωρίς πρόβλημα. Σήμερα σηκώθηκα, πάω να κάνω μπάνιο και με έπιασε απο το πουθενά μια ταχυκαρδία... γυρω στο 170 πάλι (ε θα είχα και κανα 17αρι πίεση.. εννοείται).Τελικά εστρωσα μετα απο λίγο αλλα έχω κάτι ταχυαρρυθμίες.. Mindopener έχω κάνει πολλές εξετάσεις χωρίς κάποιο αποτέλεσμα... Γ αυτό ρωτάω εδώ μήπως υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο που μου διαφεύγει..

----------


## Lacrymosa

κοιτα εφοσον κανεις εξετασεις κ αποκλειστει κατι παθολογικο μετα πιστευω πρεπει να κοιταξεις το ενδεχομενο μηπως εισαι πολυ στρεσσαρισμενος κ σου βγαινει αυτο με σωματικα συμπτωματα οπως ταχυκαρδιες, αρρυθμιες, τρεμουλο κ πολλα αλλα...εγω εξ αιτιας του γενικευμενου αγχους τραβαω ολα αυτα που τραβαω..επισης στο σεξ μηπως στρεσσαρεσαι πολυ η αγχωνεσαι αν θα κα καταφερεις?? το ρωταω γιατι αν εισαι στρεσσαρισμενος αυξανονται τα ψυχοσωματικα με αποτελεσαμα να μην μπορεις να αποδωσεις οπως θα ηθελες...
προσπαθησε να αγνοησεις τα συμπτωματα γιατι οσο περιστρεφεται η σκεψη σου συνεχεια σ αυτα τοσο χειροτερο ειναι προσπαθησε να μην τους πολυδινεις σημασια αν κ το ξερω κ απ τη δικη μου εμπειρια οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο καθως ο φοβος παντα παραμονευει στη γωνια αλλα πρεπει κ λιγο να τα αγνοουμε...

----------


## carrie

Εεεεεεεεεεεεεε συναδελφεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια κι εγω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Την ειχα που λες αυτην στο σχολειο, τελη γυμανσιου με λυκειου, που αισθανομουν πολυ χαλια ειχα αγχος και τα συναφη, δυστυχια μες στην οικογενεια και αλλα τετοια καλα, απο τοτε ομως που εκανα κι εγω εξετασεις και καταλαβα τι ειναι δε με πιανει πια, παραπ μονο οταν ειμαι πολυ πιεσμενη ψυχολογικα. Οταν δεν ηξερα τι ειναι και αγχωνομουν ακομα πιο πολυ, με επιανε σχεδον καθε μερα, οταν καταλαβα οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα χαρηκα, ηρεμησα και λγιο γιατι εφυγα απο το σπιτι για σπουδες, και δεν με ξαναπιασε απο τοτε, παρα μονο μετα απο 6 χρονια οταν χωριζα απο μια σχεση. Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ειναι θεμα αγχους, και να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια θα σε βοηθουσε παρα πολυ, γιατι εσυ συνεχιζεις να παθαινεις ταχυκαρδιες επειδη ακομα φοβασαι παρολο που σου ειπανε οτι δεν ειναι κατι σωματικο, σκεφτεσαι μηπως ειναι ομονικο ή φταιει καποια ορομονη για την ψυχολογια σου που επηρεαζει την καρδια!!! Ουαου τι σεναριο! Αμα το ειχα σκεφτει κιε γω ακομα ταχυκαρδιες θα ειχα!! Παρτο χαμπαρι τα παθαινεις αολ ααυτα απο το φοβο και το αγχος! Πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο, και ισως χρεαιστε να πας και σε ψυχιατρο για χαλαρωτικα!!

----------


## carrie

Το μονο που υπαρχει για να ασταμτησεις να εχεις ταχυκαρδιες, να σου ανεβαινει η πιεση, και να κινδυνευεις απο μαρμαρυγη, ειναι να σταματησεις να αγχωνεσαι για ολα αυτα, να μετρας σφυγμους και πιεση!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Συμφωνω με carrie αν κ πανω κατω ολοι τα ιδια του ειπαμε λολ !! εφοσον δεν εχεις κατι οργανικο (αλλωστε θα φαινοταν στις εξετασεις) προερχονται ολα απ το αγχος σου το οποιο εκδηλωνεται με σωματικα συμπτωματα...η ψυχοθεραπεια σ αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ειναι πολυ βοηθητικη κ χρησιμη επισης δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι πρεπει να παρεις φαρμακα αλλα κ αν παρεις πρεπει να συνδυαζεις κ συνεδριες σε ψυχολογο παραλληλα γιατι αλλιως κανεις μιση δουλεια..:P

α κ επισης καλο ειναι να μετρας πιεση, σφυγμους κτλ αλλα μην το παρακανεις κιολας κ εισαι ολη μερα με το πιεσομετρο στο χερι κ καταντησεις να εισαι χειροτερα απ το φοβο κ το αγχος...εγω τις προαλλες ειχα ψυχοσωματικα σε πολυ εντονο βαθμο που φοβηθηκα οτι στανταρ κατι παθολογικο θα εχω γιατι δεν με ειχε ξαναπιασει κατι τοσο εντονο κ ημουν ολη μερα με το πιεσομετρο στο χερι, να μετραω παλμους, σφιξεις, θερμομετρα εβαζα, ειχα φρικαρει τελειως..τελικα τζαμπα κοπος απ το αγχος ητανε κ οσο φοβομουν τοσο αυτα μεγαλωναν..

----------


## smoochie

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. Σήμερα επέστρεψα απο τις διακοπές, είχα πάλι εννοείται αρκετές κρίσεις αλλά τις ξεπερνάω.. Ευτυχώς κατάφερα να κάνω sex 3 φορούλες αν και με έπιασε ταχυκαρδία τρελή την δεύτερη και τρίτη φορά. Μάλλον πρέπει να επισκεφθώ τον ψυχολόγο σιγά σιγά τι να πω..

----------


## Lacrymosa

Γεια σου smoochie!! Πιστευω ειναι καλο να επισκεφτεις ψυχολογο θα βοηθηθεις σχετικα με τις κρισεις κ το πως να διαχειριζεσαι το φοβο σου!! Πιστευω θα σου κανει καλο!!

Οσο για το σεξ τι να πω μπραβο ρε συ χαιρομαι που τα καταφερες αντε κ εις ανωτερα !!!! ΛΟΛΛ!! :)
Δωσε κ σ αλλους λιγο ομως ρε συ που απ τα φαρμακα δεν κανει κουκου μην τα θες ολα δικα σου ζηλευωωωωωωωωω χεχεχεχεχεχε!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

----------


## smoochie

Lacrymosa άσε πικρή ιστορία. Οριακά μου σηκώνεται κάθε φορά :(. Δέν ξέρω άν είναι το άγχος ή απλά το tenormin είναι αντικούκου. Και πρίν λίγο μετά το φαγητό με έπιασε πάλι. Στομάχι χάλια, σφίξιμο στο στήθος ταχυκαρδία δε μπορούσα να αναπνεύσω (έτσι ένοιωθα βασικα) και τώρα μου πέρασε πάλι. Βασικά με πιάνει και μου φεύγει συνέχεια...

----------


## smoochie

> Το μονο που υπαρχει για να ασταμτησεις να εχεις ταχυκαρδιες, να σου ανεβαινει η πιεση, και να κινδυνευεις απο μαρμαρυγη, ειναι να σταματησεις να αγχωνεσαι για ολα αυτα, να μετρας σφυγμους και πιεση!


Carrie ειλικρινά πολλές φορές δεν το σκέφτομαι. απλά το παθαίνω. Αντίστοιχα είναι και άλλες φορές που το σκέφτομαι αλλα δεν το παθαίνω. Όχι έντονα τουλαχιστον. Το χειρότερο βασικα δεν είναι να χτυπάει γρήγορα όσο τις φορές εκείνες που χτυπάει δυνατά+γρήγορα.

----------


## carrie

Ωραια το παθαινεις, δε χρεαιζεται να ασχοληθεις περαιτερω ή να το σκεφτεις. Αν θες να κανεις κατι απλα παρε βαθια ανασα και κρατα την και να πιεζεσαι οπως οταν πας τουαλετα, ετσι πεφτουν οι σφυγμοι. Και τελος.

----------


## Αόρατος...

> Ωραια το παθαινεις, δε χρεαιζεται να ασχοληθεις περαιτερω ή να το σκεφτεις. Αν θες να κανεις κατι απλα παρε βαθια ανασα και κρατα την και να πιεζεσαι οπως οταν πας τουαλετα, ετσι πεφτουν οι σφυγμοι. Και τελος.


Μπα δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο, δεν είναι μάλλον καθόλου εύκολο να το χειριστείς εκείνη ακριβώς την ώρα.

----------


## smoochie

Είναι ακατόρθωτο... Έχω πρόβλημα. Χθές στο sex με έπιασε παλι..




> Ωραια το παθαινεις, δε χρεαιζεται να ασχοληθεις περαιτερω ή να το σκεφτεις. Αν θες να κανεις κατι απλα παρε βαθια ανασα και κρατα την και να πιεζεσαι οπως οταν πας τουαλετα, ετσι πεφτουν οι σφυγμοι. Και τελος.

----------


## adonistsav

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΠΑΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 3-4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΕΔΩ. ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ. Α ΡΕ ΓΑΜΙΜΕΝΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ. ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΔΥΔΠΝΟΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΟΥΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΑ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΑΝ ΧΕΛΩΝΑ. ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ_

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Είναι ακατόρθωτο... Έχω πρόβλημα. Χθές στο sex με έπιασε παλι..


Ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να το χειριστεις εκεινη την ωρα που σε πιανει κ οτι μπορει να σε πιασει κ ανα πασα στιγμη που δεν το σκεφτεσαι, ετσι στο ακυρο...ισως ομως θα επρεπε να δεις γιατι προκαλειται ολο αυτο κ να διορθωσεις την αιτια κ εκεινη τη στιγμη που σε πιανουν τα συμπτωματα οσο δυσκολο κ να ειναι προσπαθησε να τα αγνοησεις κ να τα διωξεις μακρια, εγω πολλες φορες τα βριζω απο μεσα μου η κ δυνατα τα στελνω στο διαολο λολλ μονο που μερικες φορες δεν παν τα ατιμα....:P

να σε ρωτησω μονο στο σεξ σε πιανει η κ γενικα αλλα στο σεξ σου βγαινει πιο εντονο??

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΠΑΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 3-4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΕΔΩ. ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ. Α ΡΕ ΓΑΜΙΜΕΝΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ. ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΔΥΔΠΝΟΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΟΥΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΑ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΑΝ ΧΕΛΩΝΑ. ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ_


Γεια σου!! 4 χρονια υποφερεις απο αγχος, συμπτωματα κ κρισεις πανικου?? Η σου ειχαν περασει αλλα τωρα παλι επανηλθαν κ τωρα σου βγαινουν πιο εντονα??

Εχεις σκεφτει για ποιο λογο τα παθαινεις ολα αυτα?? Συνεβη μηπως καποιο γεγονος που σε στρεσαρισε κ σε μπλοκαρε?? Μηπως τα σκεφτεσαι πολυ κ μεγαλωνει ετσι το αγχος σου?? Γιατι οσο τα τροφοδοτουμε, τοσο θεριευουν...

----------


## Αόρατος...

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΠΑΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 3-4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΕΔΩ. ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ. Α ΡΕ ΓΑΜΙΜΕΝΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ. ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΔΥΔΠΝΟΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΟΥΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΑ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΑΝ ΧΕΛΩΝΑ. ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ_


Σε κατανοώ πλήρως φίλε, μία από τα ίδια.**





**Χωρίς τζατζίκι

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Σε κατανοώ πλήρως φίλε, μία από τα ίδια.**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Χωρίς τζατζίκι


το τζατζικι που κολλαει καλε ?? δεν το πιασα αυτο.....:P

----------


## Αόρατος...

> το τζατζικι που κολλαει καλε ?? δεν το πιασα αυτο.....:P


Δεν κολλάει, απλά λέμε και καμιά βλακεία που και που, να ξεχνιόμαστε από τα σοβαρότερα που μας απασχολούν.

----------


## adonistsav

[QUOTE=Lacrymosa;245239]Γεια σου!! 4 χρονια υποφερεις απο αγχος, συμπτωματα κ κρισεις πανικου?? Η σου ειχαν περασει αλλα τωρα παλι επανηλθαν κ τωρα σου βγαινουν πιο εντονα??

Εχεις σκεφτει για ποιο λογο τα παθαινεις ολα αυτα?? Συνεβη μηπως καποιο γεγονος που σε στρεσαρισε κ σε μπλοκαρε?? Μηπως τα σκεφτεσαι πολυ κ μεγαλωνει ετσι το αγχος σου?? Γιατι οσο τα τροφοδοτουμε, τοσο θεριευουν...[/ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΞΑΝΑΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ. ΝΟΣΟΦΟΒΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΔΗΓΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ. ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠ ΟΛΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΓΧΩΝΕΙ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΘΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ. ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΛΑΞΩ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΑΡΙΟ. ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ

----------


## smoochie

Γενικά τελευταία με πιάνει ότι και να κάνω, μπορεί να κάθομαι στην καρέκλα να πάω να σηκωθώ και να με πιάσει! Συνήθως με πιάνει μετα απο φαγητό, μικρή σωματική κόπωση ή stress. Οτι και να κανω δλδ. :(



> Ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να το χειριστεις εκεινη την ωρα που σε πιανει κ οτι μπορει να σε πιασει κ ανα πασα στιγμη που δεν το σκεφτεσαι, ετσι στο ακυρο...ισως ομως θα επρεπε να δεις γιατι προκαλειται ολο αυτο κ να διορθωσεις την αιτια κ εκεινη τη στιγμη που σε πιανουν τα συμπτωματα οσο δυσκολο κ να ειναι προσπαθησε να τα αγνοησεις κ να τα διωξεις μακρια, εγω πολλες φορες τα βριζω απο μεσα μου η κ δυνατα τα στελνω στο διαολο λολλ μονο που μερικες φορες δεν παν τα ατιμα....:P
> 
> να σε ρωτησω μονο στο σεξ σε πιανει η κ γενικα αλλα στο σεξ σου βγαινει πιο εντονο??

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Δεν κολλάει, απλά λέμε και καμιά βλακεία που και που, να ξεχνιόμαστε από τα σοβαρότερα που μας απασχολούν.


Xεχεχεχε συμφωνω !!! Εχεις κ πολυ χιουμορ εσυ κ ετσι πρεπει σε παω πολυ!!! Πραγματι, μπας κ λιγο αποφορτιστουμε απ τα κωλοπροβληματα που εχουμε !!:P

----------


## smoochie

Παιδιαααα! δεν την παλεύω. Πάλι τσ ίδια! ταχυκαρδία (βάρεσα 175 με 5 λεπτα sex!) αδυναμία στομαχι σκατά και έχω πιει και ενα χαμομήλι να ηρεμησω και καλα :(

----------


## Αόρατος...

> Παιδιαααα! δεν την παλεύω. Πάλι τσ ίδια! ταχυκαρδία (βάρεσα 175 με 5 λεπτα sex!) αδυναμία στομαχι σκατά και έχω πιει και ενα χαμομήλι να ηρεμησω και καλα :(


Ήρθε ο καιρός να είναι η σύντροφός σου από πάνω..
Κουράγιο και καλή δύναμη.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ήρθε ο καιρός να είναι η σύντροφός σου από πάνω..
> Κουράγιο και καλή δύναμη.


Λολλ αν ειναι η γυναικα απο πανω κουραζεται δηλαδη ο αντρας λιγοτερο?? Αν κ δεν νομιζω οτι εχει κ τεραστια διαφορα anyway...
Τελοσπαντων δοκιμασ το κι αυτο, ανοιξε κανα καμα σουτρα κ δοκιμαστε κ διαφορετικες στασεις μηπως καποιες ειναι πιο βολικες κ ξεκουραστες, ξεκινηστε ηρεμα στην αρχη μη το πατε πολυ αγρια...
τι να πω...:)

----------


## nopanic

> Καλώς ήλθες
> Αυτό που ανέφερες περί γρήγορης κοπώσεως, ακόμα κι όταν ανεβαίνεις μια ανηφόρα, ή πολλά σκαλοπάτια, ή ακόμα και στο σέξ, το έχω κι εγώ, εδώ και μια 5ετία. Μετά από σχετικά λίγη σωματική κόπωση με πιάνει δύσπνοια και ταχυκαρδία. Σαν να έτρεχα 300 μέτρα δηλαδή και με χαλάει αρκετά. Απλά εγώ δεν έχω τόσους πολλούς παλμούς που ανέφερες. Οι γιατροί μου, το απέδωσαν - και το αποδίδουν - στην αγχώδη διαταραχή. 
> Καλό κουράγιο και εύχομαι να μας φύγουν αυτά τα συμπτώματα γρήγορα.



Μια απο τα ιδια , ανεβαινα μια σκαλα και ημουν κοματια αν ανεβαινα 2η επρεπε να κατσω να ξεκουραστω .
Ακομη περπατουσα 100 μετρα και νομιζα οτι θα πεσω κατω με τους σφυγμους να εχουν φτασει 125 .


Τωρα ευτυχως κανω συχνα διαδρομο και εχω καταφερει να το ελεγχω αρκετα αυτο το συμπτωμα .


Αυτο που δεν μπορω να ξεπερασω κ ειναι το συνεχες μικρο αναπαισθητο αγχος που με την παραμικρη δυσκολια κορυφωνεται , ακομη και με ενα θριλλερ που θα δω και που καποτε το απολαμβανα .
Αρχιζουν τοτε ολα τα σωματικα συμπτωματα με την μορφη "σημειακων πονων" οπως τους ονομαζω και που εχω καθημερινα,αλλη φορα κατω απο τις μασχαλες , στο κατω μερος του θωρακα, στα πλευρα , στους μυς πανω απο το στηθος προς τους ωμους κ.λ.π 

Μονο με το xanax βρισκω γρηγορη χαλαρωση , αλλα μαλλον θα πρεπι να κοιταξω και για καποιο αλλο φαρμακο για το συνεχες παθολογικο αγχος.

----------


## Παστελι

νοπανικ καρδουλα μουυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!και ειχα ανοιξει σχετικα με σενα θρεντ και αλλα μελη που χαθηκαν ξαφνηκα απο το φορουμ.Χερομαι που εισαι καλα

----------


## nopanic

Που να παω ...φευγω εγω απο εδω ...
Σταθερος!!! Φετος μπηκα στον 6ο χρονο ταλαιπωρίας !!!
Σκεφτομαι απο του χρονου να το γιορταζω κι'ολας !!!!!!! :-)

Σε ευχαριστω ειλικρινα που με θυμηθηκες .:)

Αυτο που δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομη ειναι γιατι δεν κανονιζουμε συναντησεις , ολοι εμεις εδω .
Πιστευω οτι θα βοηθουσε παρα πολυ να συζηταν μεταξυ τους ανθρωποι που ξερουν πολλη καλα το αντικειμενο της συζητησης γιατι το εχουν βιωσει και δεν το εχουν διαβασει απλα σε καποιο βιβλιο.

----------


## smoochie

Γειά σε όλους σας. Τον τελευταίο καιρό είμαι πολύ καλύτερα, εκτός απο χθές το απόγευμα που μετά το φαγητό και ενώ καθόμουν ξάπλα στο laptοp ξαφνικά άχισα να νοιώθω κεά στο στήθος και έκτακτες, αμέσως σηκώθηκα και εννοείται οτι με έπιασε ταχυκαρδία. Το ίδιο και σήμερα το πρωί που σηκώθηκα απο το κρεββάτι σφίξιμο στο στομάχι μετά το πρωινό και ταχυκαρδια-φόβος. Παίζει να φταίει το στομάχι; γιατι τελευταία έχω αρκετά συχνά φουσκώματα και καούρες...

----------


## VasilisA

> Γειά σε όλους σας. Τον τελευταίο καιρό είμαι πολύ καλύτερα, εκτός απο χθές το απόγευμα που μετά το φαγητό και ενώ καθόμουν ξάπλα στο laptοp ξαφνικά άχισα να νοιώθω κεά στο στήθος και έκτακτες, αμέσως σηκώθηκα και εννοείται οτι με έπιασε ταχυκαρδία. Το ίδιο και σήμερα το πρωί που σηκώθηκα απο το κρεββάτι σφίξιμο στο στομάχι μετά το πρωινό και ταχυκαρδια-φόβος. Παίζει να φταίει το στομάχι; γιατι τελευταία έχω αρκετά συχνά φουσκώματα και καούρες...



Παντως από sex πας καλα..Δεν μπορω να πω…
Καλο είναι να μην κανουμε διαγνωσεις από το site ωστοσο το πιθανοτερο από όλα αυτά που περιγραφεις να οφειλονται στ αγχος .
Το αγχος και η κατάθλιψη δεν κανει διακρίσεις…
Μπορει να χτυπησει οποιονδηοτε σε ότι φαση της ζωης του και να βρισκεται…
Και να έπαιρνες το Duke μπορει παλι να συνέχιζαν οι κρισεις και οι ταχυπαλμίες η ακομη και να αυξάνονταν…
Στη θεση σου θα επισκεπτόμουν αμεσα ένα ειδικο ψυχιατρο και θα του εθετα όλα αυτά τα ζητηματα…
Δεν μπορεις να φανταστείς το τι μπορει να προκαλέσει το άγχος

----------


## madou

γεια σου PETRAN!
ειναι παλιο το post σου ομως ειναι το μονο που περιγραφει ακριβως ο,τι περναω. Δεν ξερω πως λειτουργει το forum (γενικα). Ελπιζω να δεις το post μου γιατι θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω καποια πραγματα απο την εμπειρια σου.
ευχαριστω 
madou

----------


## Mike23

Γεια σου φίλε. Δεν ξέρω πως έτυχε αλλά τυχαίνει να έχω κι εγώ τα ίδια προβλήματα με σενα. Εντωμεταξυ πηγα σε ενδοκρονολόγο και μου πε ότι δεν εχω θυροειδή κι ότι φταίει η πολλή γυμναστική και σταθερή στάση του κεφαλιού όταν κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή. Εντωμεταξυ τα προβλήματα όλο και περισσότερο μεγάλωναν. Όλοι μου λεγανε οτι είναι ψυχολογικό αλλά εγώ επέμενα πως δεν γινεται να ειναι ψυχολογικό όταν με πιάνει στα καλά του καθουμένου χωρίς λόγο και χωρίς να σκεύτομαι κατι ασχημο που να με κανει να φτάσω σ αυτην την κατασταση. Εντωμεταξύ πήγα κι εκανα και αιματολογικές εξαιτάσεις, ούτε εκεί μου βρήκανε θυροειδή. Εγώ εκτός απ τα προβλήματα με την καρδιά που προανέφερες, έχω προβλημα και με την αναπνοή δεν μπρω να ανασάνω και με πιανουν κι αυτές οι περιβόητες ταχυκαρδίες που λες σε ξέμπαρκες ώρες. Πήγα και σε ωρυλά πάντως και γελούσε, μου λεγε παιδι μου πρεπει να πας σ εναν ψυχολόγο. Εγώ όμως επιμένω πως κάτι άλλο τρέχει γιατί εκτός απ ολα αυτά εχω πάρει απότομα κιλά και τώρα παρόλες τις δίαιτες δεν μπορώ να τα χασω, που παλια ετρωγα οτι ήθελα και δεν επαιρνα γραμμαριο. Τωρα κανω αγωνα για να χασω μερικα κιλα. Και λεω εγω μηπως τελικα εχει να κανει με κρυφο θυροειδή; Τελικά το αντιμετώπισες το πρόβλημα κι αν ναι πως; Σε παρακαλώ πες μου

----------


## Inside out

> Γεια σου φίλε. Δεν ξέρω πως έτυχε αλλά τυχαίνει να έχω κι εγώ τα ίδια προβλήματα με σενα. Εντωμεταξυ πηγα σε ενδοκρονολόγο και μου πε ότι δεν εχω θυροειδή κι ότι φταίει η πολλή γυμναστική και σταθερή στάση του κεφαλιού όταν κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή. Εντωμεταξυ τα προβλήματα όλο και περισσότερο μεγάλωναν. Όλοι μου λεγανε οτι είναι ψυχολογικό αλλά εγώ επέμενα πως δεν γινεται να ειναι ψυχολογικό όταν με πιάνει στα καλά του καθουμένου χωρίς λόγο και χωρίς να σκεύτομαι κατι ασχημο που να με κανει να φτάσω σ αυτην την κατασταση. Εντωμεταξύ πήγα κι εκανα και αιματολογικές εξαιτάσεις, ούτε εκεί μου βρήκανε θυροειδή. Εγώ εκτός απ τα προβλήματα με την καρδιά που προανέφερες, έχω προβλημα και με την αναπνοή δεν μπρω να ανασάνω και με πιανουν κι αυτές οι περιβόητες ταχυκαρδίες που λες σε ξέμπαρκες ώρες. Πήγα και σε ωρυλά πάντως και γελούσε, μου λεγε παιδι μου πρεπει να πας σ εναν ψυχολόγο. Εγώ όμως επιμένω πως κάτι άλλο τρέχει γιατί εκτός απ ολα αυτά εχω πάρει απότομα κιλά και τώρα παρόλες τις δίαιτες δεν μπορώ να τα χασω, που παλια ετρωγα οτι ήθελα και δεν επαιρνα γραμμαριο. Τωρα κανω αγωνα για να χασω μερικα κιλα. Και λεω εγω μηπως τελικα εχει να κανει με κρυφο θυροειδή; Τελικά το αντιμετώπισες το πρόβλημα κι αν ναι πως; Σε παρακαλώ πες μου



Καλημερα. Εχω κι εγω διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα κ εχω κανει του κοσμου τις εξετασεις. Εφοσον εχεις παει σε τοσους γιατρους κ σε εχουν παραπεμψει σε ψυχολογο, κανε μια επισκεψη κι απο εκει. Να δεις τι εχει να σου πει. Μην βαζεις αλλα με το μυαλο σου :)

----------

